# 한국어 학습에



## wonlon

*그런데 한국에 온 후, 언어가 잘 안 통하고 게다가 한국어 학습에 거의 시간이 나지 않아서 한번도  가보지 못했습니다.

*What does *에 *mean here?


----------



## terredepomme

因為........


----------



## kenjoluma

terredepomme said:


> 因為........


I find this answer a little questionable. Can you translate the whole sentence in Chinese, using 因为 for '-에'?


----------



## terredepomme

不過來韓國之後, 言語不通, 而且因為有韓文課, 沒有時間, 所以一次也沒走過.


----------



## kenjoluma

Now it is clear. The sentence above can be translated in two different ways.
(1) .... I didn't have time to study Korean...
(2) .... studying Korean, and also, I had no time...

I believe terredepomme understood it as #2. Even so, -에 here, is used to enumerate the facts, generally translated 而且 or 和 in Chinese. 因為 in terredepomme's translation, in my opinion, comes from *-아서* in 나지 않아서 (*because* there was no time...)


----------



## wonlon

kenjoluma said:


> Now it is clear. The sentence above can be translated in two different ways.
> (1) .... I didn't have time to study Korean...
> (2) .... studying Korean, and also, I had no time...
> 
> I believe terredepomme understood it as #2. Even so, -에 here, is used to enumerate the facts, generally translated 而且 or 和 in Chinese. 因為 in terredepomme's translation, in my opinion, comes from *-아서* in 나지 않아서 (*because* there was no time...)



I think the translation is #2, because it fits the context better.
But I am thinking if *한국어 학습에 *can be changed into *한국어 를  학습해서 *, what will the meaning be? Any difference?

Or the writer just wants to avoid repeating 아서/어서?


----------



## kenjoluma

I personally believe #1 is what the writer was meant to say. If it was #2, there should be something more followed by it, and should be a comma.
IF it is #2, then, this '-에' is also used to enumerate many things.

eg) 날씨가 너무 춥다. 철수는 모자*에* 장갑*에* 목도리까지 쓰고 단단히 나갈 채비를 했다.
The weather is very cold. Cheolsu prepared to go out, wearing a cap and gloves, even a scarf.

http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=26411800 (see -ii)

Or, maybe it's neither. 
And, wonlon, '한국어를 학습해서' is correct, in a rough sense. But you have to admit, if it is correct, the meaning of the sentence is rather #1, not #2 because 'studying Korean' is a correlative of 'not having time', according to your understanding. (한국어를 학습해서)


----------



## kenjoluma

But anyway, again, I don't think it's the meaning of enumeration... And I really don't think it's 因為, either. 

I still believe "한국어 학습에 거의 시간이 나지 않아" should be translated as one big chunk. 
As "...barely had time for studying Korean language"...


Any more ideas?


----------



## Superhero1

*그런데 한국에 온 후, 언어가 잘 안 통하고 게다가 한국어 학습에 거의 시간이 나지 않아서 한번도 가보지 못했습니다.* 

The sentence above is wrong.

When I first read your sentence, I thought '~에' means '~하는 데에', but soon after I distracted and confused by illogical combination.

To avoid ambiguity it should be separate into two sentences. 

1. 나는 한국에 왔는데 말이 잘 통하지 않았다. (그래서 한국어 공부의 필요성을 느꼈다)
2. 한국어 공부를 하느라 좀처럼 시간이 나지 않아, 그곳에 한번도 가보지 못했다.


----------



## wonlon

I didn't type the whole passage since I just meant to ask about a particle, and I thought a sentence would be enough.
But here is the the passage from the beginning, please see if this helps to make a better understanding. 

***
수영은 제가 가장 좋아하는 운동입니다. 집에 있을때 저는 가끔 바다가_(is this a typo of the book? should this be _바닷가_?)_에 가서 수영을 했습니다. *그런데 한국에 온 후, 언어가 잘 안 통하고 게다가 한국어 학습에 거의 시간이 나지 않아서 한번도  가보지 못했습니다. *그러던 어느 일요일, 학교 친구들은 바닷가로 수영하러 간다고 저를 청했습니다. 아마도 제가 수 영을 좋아한다는 말을 아는 모양입니다....
***

 집에 있을때, 집 should refer to the Spain, the home country of the passage's character.


----------



## Superhero1

Although I read the whole passage, the sentence still has an ambiguity.

그런데 한국에 온 후, 말이 잘 통하지 않았고 게다가 한국어 공부를 하는 데에 거의 시간이 나지 않아서, 한번도 가보지 못했습니다. 
(He couldn't speak Korean fluently. And he didn't have time to study Korean)
그런데 한국에 온 후, 말이 잘 통하지 않았고 게다가 한국어 공부에 몰두하느라 거의 시간이 나지 않아서, 한번도 가보지 못했습니다.
(He didn't have time to go to sea owing to studying Korean.)


----------



## wonlon

Superhero1 said:


> Although I read the whole passage, the sentence still has an ambiguity.
> 
> 그런데 한국에 온 후, 말이 잘 통하지 않았고 게다가 한국어 공부를 하는 데에 거의 시간이 나지 않아서, 한번도 가보지 못했습니다.
> (He couldn't speak Korean fluently. And he didn't have time to study Korean)
> 그런데 한국에 온 후, 말이 잘 통하지 않았고 게다가 한국어 공부에 몰두하느라 거의 시간이 나지 않아서, 한번도 가보지 못했습니다.
> (He didn't have time to go to sea owing to studying Korean.)



Can you write these 2 ideas into 2 translations of the sentence?


----------



## Superhero1

1. After I came to Korea, I couldn't communicate with other people and I had no time to study Korean, So I couldn't go there at all (because of my lack of Korean).

2. After I came to Korea, I couldn't communicate with other people and I had no time to go to the beach because I had to study Korean hard.


----------



## wonlon

Superhero1 said:


> 1. After I came to Korea, I couldn't communicate with other people and I had no time to study Korean, So I couldn't go there at all (because of my lack of Korean).
> 
> 2. After I came to Korea, I couldn't communicate with other people and I had no time to go to sea because I had to study Korean hard.



Thanks a lot.
I think the passage is more likely to mean #2, though I have to be aware it may mean #1.


----------



## Superhero1

ah.. and 바닷가 is correct.


----------

